# Raw Meaty Bones



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay, so quick question. What type of RMB do you feed your young pup (8-16 weeks) and where have you found is the best (safest) place to get them (outside of your local butcher).


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Favorite for us is turkey necks. Lots of meat on them and the bones have a little more heft than chicken. For some reason, Max likes them best too. We get them at a local independent butcher shop for about $1.20 a lb.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Turkey necks are great but for 8 week old pups, personally, I would worry about them choking, not chewing them properly, etc. I would start with chicken necks, see how the pup handles that over the course of a week and go from there.
Although, paranoid me would probably just stick to the raw grinds until the pup is at least 3 months, but that's just me. Hopefully, some of the raw puppers will post here!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

UConnGSD said:


> Turkey necks are great but for 8 week old pups, personally, I would worry about them choking, not chewing them properly, etc. I would start with chicken necks, see how the pup handles that over the course of a week and go from there.
> Although, paranoid me would probably just stick to the raw grinds until the pup is at least 3 months, but that's just me. Hopefully, some of the raw puppers will post here!


It's exactly because the turkey bones have more heft that I think they are better suited for a young pup. Fragile chicken bones would be more likely get swallowed whole and therefore, cause choking, if you think about it.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Hypothesis 1: Heft induces pup to chew before swallowing.
Hypothesis 2: Smaller and softer bones makes for easier chewing, especially for small pup mouths, hence making them more attractive to chew.
Hmm, I can rationalize both actually. (Can you tell I'm taking a break from writing a research article right now :help: )
I think the key would be to hold the RMB while feeding the pup so that he is forced to chew on it. Especially, if you have a habitual gulper.
Other RMBs I use are chicken backs, duck necks and lamb ribs. Lamb ribs are VERY fatty, so not all dogs can tolerate them. Plus they are a pain to process if you have tiny hands like I do.
I have 2 sources for raw: Oma's Pride and a local distributor I found by googling here in WNY.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

UConnGSD said:


> Hypothesis 1: Heft induces pup to chew before swallowing.
> Hypothesis 2: Smaller and softer bones makes for easier chewing, especially for small pup mouths, hence making them more attractive to chew.
> Hmm, I can rationalize both actually. (Can you tell I'm taking a break from writing a research article right now :help: )
> I think the key would be to hold the RMB while feeding the pup so that he is forced to chew on it. Especially, if you have a habitual gulper.
> ...


On the other hand... and the sample size here is miniscule (just Max), turkey necks have been fine.  Btw, I don't think that chicken necks are bad. Max just prefers the turkey (more flavor??) and he seems to get more chewing satisfaction from them... they last longer. Otherwise, it's all rock and roll.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow this is great information! Keep the opinions coming!

Now he wont have had any raw when we get him. What would be a good break in for the RMBs? Once a week?


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I always fed 3 meals a day to my pup. So I guess, to transform to raw, I would start with 2 kibble meals and 1 raw meal a day. And be on  patrol to decide when to cut back or progress to 2 raw meals a day. But I would wait a week before starting any raw, as the pup's system would need some adjustment due to the new environment.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

UConnGSD said:


> I always fed 3 meals a day to my pup. So I guess, to transform to raw, I would start with 2 kibble meals and 1 raw meal a day. And be on  patrol to decide when to cut back or progress to 2 raw meals a day. But I would wait a week before starting any raw, as the pup's system would need some adjustment due to the new environment.


Not looking to do a full raw transition. His kibble is 6 star and good. Just want to supplement with RMB for teeth health. Would one a week be good for that? 
and of course start that after he is settled into our house..


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> Not looking to do a full raw transition. His kibble is 6 star and good. Just want to supplement with RMB for teeth health. Would one a week be good for that?
> and of course start that after he is settled into our house..


Once a week is nothing more than a treat. Probably very little impact on diet. I feed Orijen (is that 6 or 7 stars?) and also feed one of three meals a day raw. Now that's not a hard and fast rule. There are days when we don't happen to have any raw, that's fine. Other days he may get a kibble a raw and then a half kibble/half raw. If you want the benefits, do it fairly often. Otherwise, it really only matter that he eats well and responds well to what you feed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go "cold turkey" to raw and start with chicken wings for a young pup(8 weeks), or a leg or thigh, partially frozen may slow them down. Turkey neck chunk would be the best, and I used them for Karlo as he was a gulper(chicken neck was just swallowed whole) I tried to get the tom turkey necks they are meatier and thicker. 
I added in some ground meat or green tripe with all the above to balance the bone and give a bit of organ meat as well.
The change of kibble to raw back to kibble sometimes will make a puppy not want kibble. Depends on the food drive of course.


----------

